# Yeti Tarpon Book



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Also curious about this . Following .


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Well its sitting on my coffee table. sorry I guess I thought they made more then one.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Well its sitting on my coffee table. sorry I guess I thought they made more then one.


Did you get it from yeti website ?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah months ago tho


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I believe they only made 2000 copies. I think I heard Mangum say that on the Drifter Podcast.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Did it come with a sticker?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't think mine did.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Well damn ... I’d like one ....


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Heard about it on the Tom Rowand podcast with Mangum. I’d like to get one if it doesn’t cost more than their coolers...

Hopefully they are just doing runs of it, when dealing with publishers it’s common to have to order a certain # of copies and pay up front. If it sold well/quickly I don’t see why they wouldn’t do another run. It seems dumb to me to do a “limited number” unless it contains prints from certain artists that makes them more valuable.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

wardicus said:


> Well damn ... I’d like one ....


Your welcome to mine....think I have a couple...only one Yeti though and received as a birthday gift.


----------



## mooker82 (Jun 25, 2015)

If anybody is interested the yeti store in Charleston still has a few copies. I’m sure they would ship.


----------



## Judy (Sep 27, 2020)

Does anyone have a copy of Tarpon Book by David Mangum for sale?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I see using my infamous Instagram skills that yeti.com has these books back in stock today.


----------

